

Ask HN: Who wants to help build a home inventory tracker? - Corrado

My idea is simple: built a Web 2.0 app that allows people to track the stuff in their home/garage.  That way if/when it gets lost/stolen/burned up they know exactly what they had.  You can use the info to file an insurance claim faster/better.  Or you can use it when you sell your house.  Or we can build a system to update you when/if there is a recall on an appliance you own.  etc...<p>I can do the programming (I ♥ RoR) but the design side leaves me befuddled.  :)  Any budding design wizards want in on the action?
======
michael_dorfman
Ouch, no thanks. I can't think of anything more mind-numbingly boring than
trying to catalog all of my possessions for insurance purposes. I'd much
rather just walk around slowly with a videocamera, and leave it at that. I
can't think of anything on the design-side that would make this a winning
proposition.

Sorry!

~~~
synnik
... But it could tie into an idea I had for people trying to simplify their
lives and sell their excess posessions:

If the inventory could be tied to either a custom sales/swap site, or even
craigslist or e-bay, it could actually manage your possessions and help you
make money off the stuff you no longer need.

~~~
Corrado
Hey, there are all kinds of integration you could do. A mashup with Craigslist
is a great idea. Want to sell an old microwave oven? Just click the "List this
item on Craigslist" button, give some details, and your good to go!

Additionally you could find a replacement item for something that is broken.
Need a new couch to replace your old one? Just click the "Find something
similar on eBay" button and your golden! I like it.

------
tirrellp
I am not interested, but I know of another hacker that you might want to be
introduced to that made an app with a similar purpose for the iphone.

~~~
Corrado
Cool. I was actually thinking that an iPhone app would be great. It would
really help out with the inventorying process: enter some details; take a
picture; file it away. Sweet!

------
eric-85255
Yes, inventory tracking and amortization is simple

